# Disque Dur Externe ne s'affiche plus !



## Uki14 (1 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème de disque dur externe et j'ai absolument besoin de votre aide car il contient toute ma vie ^^

Mon disque dur est un Lacie (http://www.fiable.be/static/imagini-produse/lacie-disque-dur-externe-portable-rikiki-1-to-3.jpg) et voici ce que me dit utilitaire de disque à son propos (je mets tout parce que je n'y comprends rien ) :

Description du disque : ST1000LM 010-9YH146 Media
Bus de connexion : USB
Type de connexion : Externe
Numéro de série USB : 01012416
Capacité totale : 1 To
État d'écriture : Lire/Écrire
État S.M.A.R.T. : Non géré
Schéma de carte de partition : carte de partition Apple


Voici le déroulement de l'histoire :

Je devais montrer des vidéos à des amis, j'ai donc pris mon DD avec et l'ai branché à plusieurs ordinateurs pour en conclure que je ne peux le brancher que sur des ordinateurs Apple car il ne s'affichait pas sur les autres (il n'est pas en fat32 mais en Mac OS étendu (journalisé).

Mon DD est partitionné en 2 : 
- 1 partie pour des fichiers divers (photos, vidéos, docs, ...)
- 1 partie pour Time Machine (et je pense que c'est pour ça qu'il ne va que sur Apple ?)

Donc après avoir finalement réussi à montrer mes vidéos (sur un MacBook), je reviens chez moi et m'aperçois que le petit câble reliant mon DD à mon ordi est sur le point de casser et à cause de cela le DD s'est plusieurs fois éjecté TOUT SEUL (avec chaque fois un message pour dire attention... ) de mon ordinateur (qui est un Mac Mini OSX quelque chose) MAIS les 2 parties de mon DD s'affichent TOUJOURS avec ce câble (qui n'est pas encore cassé mais presque).

Donc j'essaie avec 2 autres câbles différents qui ont exactement les mêmes sorties (donc USB et l'autre je sais pas comment il s'appelle) mais ce ne sont pas le même modèle que celui qui fonctionne.

Une fois branché (avec ces 2 autres câbles) le DD "s'allume" (témoin + bruit) MAIS il ne s'affiche pas sur mon ordi : 
- ni dans utilitaire de disque
- ni dans le finder
- ni dans les préférences

J'ai aussi vérifié les paramètres, et la case "afficher les DDE" est cochée !

Donc pour résumer le DD apparait TOUJOURS avec l'ancien câble presque cassé (je ne peux pas le garder car il ne tient plus !) mais pas avec les 2 autres qui sont en état vu que le DD s'allume.

Bref je suis totalement désespérée et je ne sais plus quoi faire  Merci de m'aider (et svp faites pas des messages trop compliqués parce que je ne suis qu'une novice en informatique )


----------



## macomaniac (2 Janvier 2014)

Salut *Uki*.



Uki14 a dit:


> svp faites pas des messages trop compliqués parce que je ne suis qu'une novice en informatique



&#9757;&#65038; «Le ciel n'est pas plus pur que le fond de mon c&#339;ur» :​
la seule complexité que tu es susceptible d'affronter ici, à me lire, tient à la _forme_ de mes phrases, où se reflète un style, sans rien d'un _contenu_ technique inaccessible au profane, vu qu'en matière de DDE je suis un parfait béotien.​

Quand bien même la marque Américaine de l'_Oregon_ : «Lacie» s'est-elle fait connaître sur le marché pour la qualité régulière de ses DDE, toujours est-il que le modèle dont tu as fait l'emplette : le *Rikiki 1To USB 3* ne paraît pas jouir d'une réputation sans tache auprès de ses usagers.

Le reproche principal qui est fait à ce modèle est d'avoir une connectique déficiente du point de vue de la solidité et de la stabilité à l'emploi - et je crois que c'est ce qui fait l'objet de ton souci étant donné que ton cordon USB est sur le point de lâcher. Autre problème bien plus inquiétant, susceptible de se conjuguer avec le premier : un certain nombre d'usagers se sont plaints de la fragilité d'un disque dur interne rapidement hors-service, qui aurait occasionné la perte de leurs données.

En ce qui concerne spécifiquement ton souci de cordon USB : la connectique de ton DDE «Lacie» relève de l'USB *3*, et demande des cordons, assurant à la fois l'alimentation du disque et le transfert des données, de type 'USB 3'. Comme le port 'USB3' du DDE est spécial (rien à voir avec un port 'USB2' courant), les cordons de substitution que tu as utilisés étaient forcément des cordons 'USB3' compatibles. Nonobstant, tu te plains qu'aucune image-disque de ton DDE ne monte sur le Bureau de ton Mac. 

Il y a des chances que tes cordons de remplacement n'assurent qu'une alimentation électrique insuffisante. Tu aurais donc avantage à utiliser un cordon en Y permettant un double branchement du côté du Mac, à deux ports USB classiques connexes, comme illustré dans ce visuel :





«Lacie» commercialise ce type de cordon ici - clique-là sur l'ici bleu (il est à noter que ce modèle requiert la contiguïté de 2 ports USB sur le Mac, et proscrit donc tels modèles de _MacBook Air_ dont les ports USB sont situés de part et d'autre du corps central de l'ordinateur). Mais tu pourrais sans doute utiliser également l'intermédiaire d'un '_hub USB 3_' alimenté par le secteur.




Uki14 a dit:


> j'ai un problème de disque dur externe... car il contient toute ma vie



&#9758; si j'étais à ta place, quand bien même un cordon USB 3 en Y de remplacement permettrait derechef à l'image-disque de mon DDE «Lacie» de monter sur le Bureau de mon Mac, je n'envisagerais plus de confier «toute ma vie» [seulement 'numérique' - au demeurant] à tel engin dont la fiabilité du disque dur est sujette à controverse.

&#9831;​


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2014)

outre ce que dit l'excellent macomaniac coucou, on peut aussi résumer ca de maniere simple

l'alimentation

les disques durs alimentés par prise USB ( par opposition à alimentés par leur propre bloc  alimentation secteur)  pour divers raisons  ont tendance à ce genre de blagues

le cable en Y est une des soluces


----------



## Uki14 (2 Janvier 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse rapide ! 

J'ai su régler mon problème sans cordon en y, grâce à un cordon simple (un peu plus gros que les 2 autres) que mon père m'a donné, il aurait pu le faire avant mais bon soit 

Il affirme (parce qu'il est du genre SUPER obstiné grr) que le problème ne vient pas de l'alimentation car il a exactement le même DDE à son travail et a changé le cordon livré avec le produit (qui est vraiment pas bon car trop court !) avec un autre plus long et il n'a eu aucun problème. Je ne sais pas si ce détail vous aide pour trouver la réponse à ce problème (qui n'en est plus un désormais, *YES!*)

Pour ma part, je n'en sais rien haha  Je pense que le cordon en Y aurait de toute façon fonctionné  Mais je suis contente de retrouver mes fichiers ! Et vous avez raison, je ne devrai pas mettre toute ma vie sur ce DDE (mais je crois que j'ai un peu hérité de mon père question obstination )

En tout cas merci à vous et bonne continuation !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Janvier 2014)

C'est à toi de voir
mais un modele à la réputation disons controversée , il serait  p't'te prudent de...jouer la prudence et utiliser un autre DDE pour les sauvegardes 
 et passer  l'infidèle Lacie   en dd  à usage annexe

edit
aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Janvier 2014)

[Je ne devrais pas - mais comment l'impertinent *macomaniac* pourrait-il esquiver la lumière de l'évidence quand elle crève les yeux?  



Uki14 a dit:


> vous avez raison, je ne devrai pas mettre toute ma vie sur ce DDE (mais je crois que j'ai un peu hérité de mon père question obstination





pascalformac a dit:


> C'est à toi de voir
> mais un modele à la réputation disons controversée , il serait  p't'te prudent de...jouer la prudence et utiliser un autre



Le Père est, notoirement, un 'modèle à la réputation disons controversée' depuis que _Sophocle_ en popularisa l'indignité dans sa trilogie théâtrale consacrée à _&#338;dipe_. Où ce dernier notamment cherche partout vainement dans _Thèbes_ le fauteur du mal qui accable cette ville sans pouvoir l'_apercevoir de visu_, pour la simple raison qu'il est lui-même ce criminel incapable de se _voir en face_ (n'a-t-il pas tué son propre Père pour ensuite épouser sa propre Mère?). En quoi _&#338;dipe_ nous offre le 'modèle' de l'obstination butée à ne pas se 'regarder en face', le fait qu'il s'aveugle lui-même (en se crevant les yeux) à ouïr du devin _Tirésias_ qu'il est ce criminel qu'il recherche n'en offrant qu'une espèce de prolongation -  comme si s'ôter la lumière pour se plonger dans des ténèbres perpétuelles était le seul moyen de persister à ne pas '_ça_voir_'.

Malgré les défaillances de ce 'modèle à la réputation disons controversée', cela n'empêche pas _Antigone_ de le suivre jusqu'au bout, preuve s'il en est que cette _fille modèle_ a toute l'obstination d'une _bonne s&#339;ur_...]​


----------

